# Sig P250 w/ Manual Safety



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

I noticed Sig has a model of the P250 Sub-Compact 380 listed on their website with an ambi manual safety. (product 250SC-380-BSS-MS ) 

I have searched and cannot find a picture of this gun anywhere. Anyone know anything about it? 

BTW, I know the P250 has a long DA pull so a safety isn't needed, so we don't have to go down that road. I am looking for info on this model, not a manual safety war.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Tennjed said:


> I have searched and cannot find a picture of this gun anywhere. Anyone know anything about it?


Did you go to SigSauer.com?
P250 Sub-Compact Nitron .380

See also:
https://www.google.com/search?clien...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=zxBiUpP4I-G8yAHQj4HwBg


----------



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

I went to their website, that is where I got the model number at. I also searched google images. And I can't find a pic of one. In that link you provided I do not see one. None of them you linked seemed to have a thumb safety


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

It appears SigSauer never released a photo of the manual safety model...... Possibly due to low volume of request for that model..... Good luck finding a photo........


----------

